

HN designers: where are you? - evancaine

The other thread about HN contractors seems to be focused on developers and admins.  As a single founder/developer with little or no design skills, I'd give my right arm for a reliable designer who could handle the design work on my projects.<p>I tried guru and elance but only got replies from people used to creating brochure sites and who have little understanding of modern web app design.<p>If you're a designer who is available for work, please post a link to your portfolio and your hourly rate - I'm sure I'm not the only HN user looking for you.
======
lindvall
You may have better luck finding designers by going to where they are.

Start following <http://onepagelove.com/> and contact people you like.

Find stuff on <http://dribbble.com/> you like and talk to them.

Also, if you can find a designer that has basic proficiency with the
technologies you're using, it will save you a world of pain of having to do
the integration yourself. With every additional person involved in integrating
a design you will lose fidelity.

